# Sind 8 Kerne zukünftig dank Konsolenportierung nutzbar?



## dennis-2810 (31. Januar 2014)

*Sind 8 Kerne zukünftig dank Konsolenportierung nutzbar?*

Hey 
Da ich mich aufgrund der Suche nach neuen PC Komponenten zurzeit mehr mit dem Thema Hardware auseinandersetze, kommt bei mir die Frage auf, ob Spiele denn zukünftig endlich mehr CPU Kerne nutzen können, da die neuen Konsolen ja auf 8 Kerne setzen oder auch mehr RAM vorraussetzen werden. Allgemein wäre doch jetzt ein Sprung in der Entwicklung zu erwarten oder? Denkt ihr, die Entwickler werden dies wahrnehmen?
LG


----------



## Rabowke (31. Januar 2014)

Die Entwicklung dahin ist sicherlich begrüßenswert, aber bleiben wir mal auf dem realistisch: erstmal müssen vier Kerne für PCs sinnvoll und effizient genutzt werden und auch 64bit. 

Das sind mMn erstmal die nächsten Ziele und ich denke das wird erreicht werden.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2014)

Das wird noch eine Weile dauern, da die meisten Games ja weiterhin AUCH für ältere Konsolen rauskommen, d.h. die Spiele können noch gar nicht wirklich auf 8Kern optimiert werden, da dann wiederum viel Arbeit nötig wäre, damit die auch auf ner zB PS3 noch laufen.

ABER ich würde trotzdem zur Sicherheit nen 8Kerner nehmen, das kostet bei Intel ja auch nicht viel mehr: der Xeon E3-1230 v3 kostet 40€ mehr als der i5-4570 und ist quasi technisch bis auf ein BISSCHEN weniger Takt und die fehlende Grafikeinheit ein Intel i7, hat also effektiv auch 8 Kerne. 

Nur falls Übertakten einem sehr wichtig ist, muss man mehr draufzahlen: dann muss man statt des i5-4670k einen i7-4770k nehmen, das sind ca 80-90€ Unterschied. Da ist es dann echt schon schwer, sich zu entscheiden, FALLS es mit dem Budget eng wird: lieber den i7, oder lieber bei der Grafikkarte 80-100e mehr ausgeben, was ja jeweils einen recht merkbaren Sprung bedeutet (von einer AMD R9 270X zu einer 280X / GTX 770, von da wiederum +100€ zu einer AMD R9 290)


Allerdings nicht falsch verstehen: die aktuellen Intel i5 sind extrem stark, also dass 8Kerne NÖTIG werden, das wird noch sehr sehr lange dauern - dass aber die Games vlt für 8 Kerne "optimiert" werden, also ein 8Kernrer bei ähnlichem Takt wie ein 4Kerner VORTEILE bieten kann, das könnte schon dieses Jahr möglich sein. 

Und wenn man Pech hat, dann ist ein i7 auch in 3 Jahren in Games nicht oder nur ein kleines bisschen schneller als ein i5.


----------



## Lunica (1. Februar 2014)

> rstmal müssen vier Kerne für PCs sinnvoll und effizient genutzt werden und auch 64bit.



Erstmal? Das ist schon sehr sehr lange der Fall in Titeln wo dies auch Sinn ergibt.
Wenn ein Spiel im GPU Limit läuft (die meisten Spiele tun das) dann ist die CPU Auslastung nun mal gering - Da bringt dir deine fiktive x-Kern Unterstützung gar nichts.
Dann hast du auf 4 Kernen eben 50% und auf 8 Kernen 25% Auslastung. Es ergibt keinen Sinn ein Spiel weiter zu parallelisieren wenn nicht mal ein Quad limitiert.
Außerdem spielt die IPC Leistung eine größere Rolle als die Kernanzahl.

Insbesondere deswegen weil es sich weder bei der X1/PS4 Jaguar APU noch einem i7 oder AMD FX8xxx um echte 8 Kern CPUs  handelt. Das sind stark beschnittene SMT / Modulaufbauten und keine unabhängigen Prozessoren und somit auch keine  8 Kern CPUs! 

Die echten 8 Kerner kommen erst mit Haswell-E.
8 Kerne 16 Threads - 1000€



> Und wenn man Pech hat, dann ist ein i7 auch in 3 Jahren in Games nicht oder nur ein kleines bisschen schneller als ein i5.



Bis dahin wird man die IPC Leistung steigern und der zukünftige i5 in 3 Jahren wird einen aktuellen i7 vermutlich selbst mit 1.0-2.0 GHz geringeren Takt an die Wand nageln.

IPC > Kerne

Schau dir mal an wo ein i7 von 2008-2010 heute in Spielen liegt.


----------



## CaptProton (9. Februar 2014)

Dank den Konsolen wird es wohl erst 2020 so weit sein das 8 Kerne voll ausgenutzt werden, wenn es nicht PC Exklusiv Spiele machen werden.

Bis zur nächsten Konsolen Generation wird es wieder eine Technologische Stagnation geben. Ist leider so... spätestens nächstes Jahr muss man nur noch Aufrüsten wenn was kaputt geht.


----------



## Lunica (9. Februar 2014)

Ich würd mir lieber einen selektierten ULV i5 mit 5 GHz holen.

Bei der Echtzeit-Parallelisierung geht zu viel Leistung (Effizienz) verloren. Sogar Mantle stagniert da ab einer gewissen Einzelkernleistung.
Klar bei einer 0815 APU inkl. unterirdischer IPC Leistung bringt Mantle schon ordentlich etwas; aber bereits ab einer ~150€ CPU ist der Zuwachs verschwindend gering.

Schade das Intel keine selektierten ULV CPUs anbietet und man die nur von Testern bekommt die "zufällig" eine K CPU erwischt haben die einen hohen Takt mit geringer Spannung schafft.

"An impressive overclocking achievement was spotted by Ocaholic.ch and shows a CPU-Z validation of Core i7 4770K overclocked to exactly 5005.83MHz at just 0.904V. As far as we can tell, Hyper-threading was disabled and it is not clear if the CPU is actually stable enough to run anything, but in any case, it is still an impressive result, especially at such low voltage."

5 GHz Haswell mit weniger als 100 Watt Verlustleistung @ Last


----------

